# Benchmade



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’ve been looking for a new folding pocket knife and haven’t really looked at any Benchmade knives, because of all the political stuff I hear about them, so I decided to do some research.

from what I found, the destroyed guns that were confiscated, assisting the police department. That doesn’t really seem anti 2A to me.. am I missing something?

I read something else about their political donations but that’s not a huge concern for me.

thoughts?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've never heard anything of Benchmade as far as what you mentioned, but if it is so then I would look elsewhere for a knife. I never have considered them for a knife for myself since they lean towards the tactical type of knife from what I have seen and I like a working mans knife. Give me a Buck, Old Timer, Schrade, or a number of others out there. I don't care for a serrated blade either which I believe that most of the Benchmade knifes have. 

Personally for a pocket knife I carry a Buck Pony. It is a single blade locking folder it only has a 2 1/2" blade but it is sufficient. It isn't fancy but I have cleaned a number of animals with it including a elk while waiting for the person who shot it to get up to me. I seam to loose more of them than anything else and the one that I have now is my fourth in 40+ years.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Yeah I’m not a very big fan of a serrated knife either, they do have plain edge options but I haven’t really even looked them, I just want to make sure I’m not leaving a good option on the table.

I’m packing a Kershaw currently, it’s a fine cutter but the blade is super thin and weak, wouldn’t want it for any serious tasks


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

My EDC is a Benchmade Mini Freak. Been a terrific knife that holds an edge typical of S30V steel. My main "kill kit" knife in my hunting pack is a Benchmade Steep Country. It is awesome. Not much I would change about that knife at all.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Start making your own cutlery. I got tired of seeing blades stamped "China" and crap steel that doesn't hold an edge. Buying/making my tools has only cost me close to 3K so far. But I know what I have and it will hold an edge longer than any other purchased blade I've had. 

The first dozen or so I made looked like a science project gone wrong. I have four small blades now I need to finish up for some family members. It's tuff pounding a piece of coil spring flat for a blade when it's 90+ degrees in the shop.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Firehawk said:


> My EDC is a Benchmade Mini Freak. Been a terrific knife that holds an edge typical of S30V steel. My main "kill kit" knife in my hunting pack is a Benchmade Steep Country. It is awesome. Not much I would change about that knife at all.


I was actually looking at the normal freak, every video I’ve seen shows it’ll take whatever you throw at it, check the video out below, skip forward to the 4 minute mark.






I just got a new Bark River bravo 1 in cpm 3v, got it for bush crafting, hunting and camping, I think the freek would be a good partner to that blade. Bark river I got is below. I am also having a custom handmade leather sheath made for it 









Bark River Knives: Bravo 1 - CPM 3V - Green Canvas Micarta - Rampless


BUY Bark River Knives: Bravo 1 - CPM 3V - Green Canvas Micarta - Rampless IN STOCK at KnivesShipFree.




www.knivesshipfree.com


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Start making your own cutlery. I got tired of seeing blades stamped "China" and crap steel that doesn't hold an edge. Buying/making my tools has only cost me close to 3K so far. But I know what I have and it will hold an edge longer than any other purchased blade I've had.
> 
> The first dozen or so I made looked like a science project gone wrong. I have four small blades now I need to finish up for some family members. It's tuff pounding a piece of coil spring flat for a blade when it's 90+ degrees in the shop.


I’ve actually been wanting to make my own knife, there is a forge in town you can rent out, essentially


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got the Benchmade Bugout as an EDC. It's decent. Doesn't hold an edge as well as I'd like, but it's not used for any quartering, skinning, etc. Nice looking knife with the engravings they put on it at the Expo from years ago. Little on the pricey side. Not sure it was worth the money.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Like T, I have the Bugout also, but the smaller little bro.
Weight=excellent.
Locking mechanism= excellent.
Picket clip= Most excellent!
Holds an edge pretty good, I am pretty rough on it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> I’ve actually been wanting to make my own knife, there is a forge in town you can rent out, essentially


I assume your "handy" and can weld and move metal? I'd suggest if the rental place has a bladesmith/blacksmith to pay them for a lesson. It will save you time, money and heartache. Your forearms will be sore and cramping if your pounding out a blade from round stock.

YouTube is full of folks making blades. The simplest blade to build, is take a leaf spring and cut a shape for a blade. You'll net a heat source to get the blade a yellow color, or test with a magnet. If the magnet sticks, more heat is needed. That's when you quench the blade in oil. I use forging oil, but peanut oil can work. Finish the blade with a handle and on a belt grinder, bring the edge to a semi sharp edge, then finish with wet stones. I go all the way to 6000 grit on my blade edge.

This method (simplest and fast's) will get you in the ballpark, and maybe a better knife than what you can buy.


----------

